# If You Think It's Worth Reading



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It seems like I've got a lot to say, but I'm afraid of rambling and cluttering up the boards with my chit-chat and thoughts, so here's my journal to stuff all of my horsey-stuff into. For anybody who thinks it's worth reading, I'd really appreciate it if you would, and even offer your thoughts- I mean, it's nice to feel listened to, right? And I'm going to make a point of being open-minded, especially here, with all of the superior horse-people knowledge.​ 
*So first! Here are my horses, if you've paid attention to me in the past, I'm sure you've heard about them.*​ 
*Ima Rowdy Lena Too*
*aka : Tango*
*Potential show name: The Tango Maureen*
*Thoughts?*​ 
Tango is my baby, I love him to bits. Is he a little bit much for me to handle? Probably, but recently the final straw broke and my parents are going to cooperate more in the search for training. How'd he come to us? Disrespectful, big-and-he-knew-it, green broke. He went through a phase where he'd stop dead and refuse to move (unless moving included bucking and rearing) but so far on my own I've been able to get him steadily walk-trot-canter, with some not-so-pretty jumps thrown in there, he's a good boy.​ 
*AA Devil's Chicklet*
*aka : Chicklet*​ 
She's stunning, at least... she really was in her prime, she's still gorgeous but she's got a few babies on the ground and isn't in the same shape, but she's still a doll and lovely in the showring, and though she is a free-lease and our relationship is mostly competitive, I'm fairly fond of her.​ 
*Heidi*
*aka : Heidi*​ 
Ok so... I don't know her registered name, but I know she's got one! And I don't have pictures, boo. She's also a free-lease, and the pony my little sister is learning on. She's the (second) sweetest horse I've ever met, and she's adorable in blue.​ 
*Aaaand! Horses of the past!*​ 
*Gracie* was 'my first pony', and I wish I could find an old picture. She was the sweetest most bombproof horse I'd ever met, and went strong until she had to be put down (she couldn't eat anymore, poor thing) at 38. *Deera *was her buddy, not much younger, she was sold to us as a 'childs horse', turned out to be a super-hot ex barrel racer, but she was... fun, sadly had to be put down not long after Gracie, they literally couldn't live without one another. *Royal *didn't stay with us for long, he was the product of a novice horseowners worst mistake, the youngest of a totally wild, haven't-seen-humans-for-10-years herd that had been left to reproduce, given to us for free if my mom helped catch the lot. He broke down a five foot fence, then a six foot fence, and nearly escaped a seven foot fence- and then tried to kill the trainer. I haven't a clue where he is today, but he was... dangerous. *Sol* was my personal favourite, sadly he came with *Sadey* a horse we gave up because her previous owners- once again- lied to us about her physical condition, she became dangerous and we weren't equipped to deal with it. Now? She carries beginner riders on trail rides, and she's perfectly happy. *Sol* was returned to his first owners, to live the rest of his retirement as a pasture pet. He's definitely a happy camper.​ 
So there you have it, my history with the horses- it seems like a lot of them have come in and out of my life, and I can only hope more do in the future.​


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

*Goals*

It's not new years, but what the heck! It's almost the start of a new school year, and unless I get it all down, well, I wont get it done. 

*Short Term*
Book/Take N Test
Finish Selling Tack
Fix Tango's Saddle

*"Medium" Term*
Find Coach/Trainer for September
Register for Equine Studies Online Course
Get Tango in Half-Lease for Fall

*Long Term*
A's All Around
(Excluding math, we'll strive for a B there)
Find Winter "Project Pony"
Register All Horse Trials Events For Next Year​My goal with Tango is to start working with him now with a trainer my mother is close with. He's agreed to help me for free, because he's an overall nice guy, and our current lack of arena wont be a problem. He's a Western guy, but we'll work on everything but specifics with him. In September the boarders will be gone, and it'll be easy to finish/use the arena. At that point I'll find another coach/trainer to work with, to figure out where exactly he'll go in the English world, and get him to the point of being capable of a Fall lease. I'll want an intermediate or advanced rider, I'll strongly encourage at least one lesson a week (will possibly reduce lease if they agree to take lessons with an approved coach of their choice), and see how that goes. 

When winter comes around, I'm sure it's the same elsewhere, horse prices go way way down, winters get pretty bad out here, and people can't afford board/feed through the winter. I'm planning on picking up a project PONY, working through the year, etc. seeing how he/she does in the show ring early in the season and put said horse up for sale. A little 'experiment' to see if I really am passionate about staying in the equestrian industry as I get older.​​


----------

